# Anxiety in early pregnancy



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

I posted a thread about this in pregnancy chat but I was wondering if you had any advice too. I am 5-5.5 weeks pregnant after ICSI and I am terrified to the point that I am convinced that I will get to the 8 week scan and there won't be anything there.  I'm on cyclogest and will be til my 8th week. I  have had a chemical pregnancy before (naturally) long before we knew of our MFI.  I just can't switch off. I am constantly trawling the internet for advice and not getting anywhere. I mentioned it to my GP today but she just dismissed it as normal after having gone through IVF.

Realistically what are my chances of seeing a heatbeat at the scan? I've had several positive tests but the official hospital cheap-looking test was almost negative on official test day but I had a strong positive after that.  I just can't relax and think i will drive  myself mad waiting for this scan.  
Any advice? 

Thank you xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's impossible for me to say 100%, but I would think.if you have had no problems by then, you will have a very good chance of seeing the heartbeat. Try to avoid trawling the internet, you will only find the bad things and horror stories. The millions and millions of women that have gone for a scan and everything be fine don't post their stories on the internet, its only the few hundreds that do, and that's what scares you. Try to think positively about this baby, you'll soon be having more symptoms, and that will reassure you more. You are making the days and nights very long until you get to the scan by the worry, it will come round quickly, just try to think that in real terms, you have got a higher chance of things being ok than not,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you, that is really reassuring.  I guess you're right, people who have positive experiences don't need to post much to say so because they don't need the support as much and perhaps disappear more where as those with negative experiences seem to be more in number because they are in need of support. 

Thank you for your help.  I am going to try and think positively.  xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's completely understandable that you are so anxious, but the panic can end up almost taking over your life, and that makes things loads worse,

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

I had a better weekend because I was so busy but now the anxiety is setting back in   It was triggered by the midwife phoning and making a 10 week appointment for me and all I could think about was that I'd have to ring her after the scan to cancel.  I am crazy I know.  I told her about the anxiety but she did say she can't reassure me and only a scan will do that and I know she's right. I still don't have many symptoms and I'm still not convinced there's anything in there. Surely I wouldn't feel so normal if there was? And I'm worried my mental state will affect the baby too


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
You aren't crazy! Some women don't get any symptoms at all through early pregnancy, and a lot don't start with any till about 7 or 8 weeks. It's always difficult to imagine that anything is there at all in there until you've seen it with your own eyes. Are you still able to have that earlier scan?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes I'll be having an 8 week scan so a couple of weeks to wait yet. Thank you xx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd update.  As you can see by my avatar I had a perfect early ultrasound yesterday! A lovely tiny baby with a fast beating heart.   I've been ok anxiety-wise but had a brief panic today when I wondered if things could still go wrong (I know they can!).  So what are my chances now I've seen a heartbeat of everything being ok? 

Thank you for your help and reassurance, I'm so glad I can update you with good news! xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

Each day that you get closer to 12 weeks brings a better chance of everything being fine. You know that everything is going well so far, there is no reason for that to suddenly change. Try and enjoy your pregnancy now though, it goes quickly! 

Keep me posted,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi (again!) 

My anxiety is reaching another peak as my 12 week scan approaches. I have the scan on Thursday. I guess I'm worried that something has gone wrong (I know I'm probably being irrational!). I keep seeing signatures where people lost babies after seeing the heart beat at 8 weeks. I've had no spotting at all but yesterday I had some mild cramping. Could this be my uterus growing out of my pelvis? How would I know? The anxiety is so bad that I've had bad tension headaches for nearly 10 days as when I'm anxious I clench my jaw when I sleep. It's quite debilitating and I'm back at work next week too (teacher). I suppose I'm just after a bit more reassurance? If something had gone wrong would I have known about it by now?

Thanks ever so much again. Roll on Thursday and I hope I can finally start to relax and enjoy my pregnancy afterwards. Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it will be your uterus, everything is starting to stretch now, things are going well!
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks xxx

I've now got a scan booked for Saturday afternoon as I had a couple of spots of bleeding. I'm terrified even more than I was (hence being awake at 5am). I'll let you know how it goes.

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How did the scan go?


----------



## beadyeyes (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

All was perfect  I can't believe it! Going to finally try and relax properly! And maybe announce it to some more people... It may feel more real and believable then. It was the most amazing thing I've ever seen, stretching, rolling over... Can't believe all that's happening inside me and I can't feel it yet. 

Thank you for your support. Where would I be without FF?! Xx


----------

